# EVF (Electronic view finder) for sony DSC RX 100 m2!!



## chetan.g (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi all,

The main point: I am going to buy sony DSC RX 100 m2 digital PNS camera ... but only thing lacking in it is EVF (Electronic view finder) , but it can be attached to a hot shoe above .. 

Please recommend me some budget EVF for sony dsc RX 100 m2  as the original EVF is very costly (approx 30K) and neither available in India. 

I know that RX 100 3   -- has inbuilt EVC but right now it is now available and out of my budget .. so pls help me in finding the compatible EVF for this ..

kindly provide your input.


----------



## nac (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know if there is any third party EVF available for RX100 II. 
Any idea of considering other cameras which have VF???


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 20, 2014)

nac said:


> I don't know if there is any third party EVF available for RX100 II.
> Any idea of considering other cameras which have VF???



It is available ..I have search in net or in non-india Sony site .. also videos on you tube too .. only difference is that it is not available in India .. 

Are there not a single user of RX 100 M2 in this forum? I believe there has to be one EVF for this model ...


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> Are there not a single user of RX 100 M2 in this forum?


I think so...
Even if there is a third party EVF, it would cost atleast half of Sony's, right? Don't you think, it's too expensive?


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 20, 2014)

nac said:


> I think so...
> Even if there is a third party EVF, it would cost atleast half of Sony's, right? Don't you think, it's too expensive?



ya .. i know it may be costly ... if i go with the sony only .. therefore i put this thread seeking other third party EVS which can fit in               RX 100 m2 ..!!


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok then. If I come across any seller selling evf for rx100 ii, I will let you know.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 20, 2014)

nac said:


> Ok then. If I come across any seller selling evf for rx100 ii, I will let you know.



many thanks NAC ...


----------

